# Well, that hurt....



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I know I belong here because I became a grandfather for the first time on Saturday and woke up sleeping next to someone's grandmother. 

Its nice to have a new grand-daughter but she could have waited and been born on her due date. I had to cancel our trip to Norcal for some mountain biking among other things. Anyway, mother and daughter are doing fine.

So, today was an off day. My daughter-in-law was coming home from the hospital and mom and dad were spending quality time in the NICU.

Nice day for a ride too but why do something easy just because I'm someone's grandfather. I headed to my local park and got it in my mind to ride an area I never ventured into. 

Legend has it no one has ever ridden the trail without dabbing. Well, I can dab with the best of 'em!

It didn't start out all that bad. In fact, I wasn't even sure I was riding where I intended. Then it got bad. Really bad but the trail waited until I was far enough in so turning back would be a pain in the ......

So I didn't turn back. I rode some things that were a challenge but I didn't dab. Then it got rocky. Really rocky. The roots got bigger and wetter and it hasn't even rained in these parts for over two months.

I dabbed. I walked. I climbed over boulders. Then I got back on and was making some progress until I hung up on a big square rock and just toppled over on to other big square rocks. My hip, knee and shoulder took a beating with lots of bright red blood to show for my efforts.

After that I walked some more until it was time to ride again. Making it out in one piece I came upon a German tourist in an RV who had no phone and spoke enough English to ask if I would call the rental agency and let them know he was bringing the camper back the next day. I don't think he noticed the blood or just thought it was an American thing.

So I made the call, we talked a bit. He was from Essen. I told him I would be flying though Munich in March to ski in Austria and that I had been to Germany before. Good public relations and nice to be able to help someone. 

Now I'm sitting here feeling the pain and waiting for the Big Bang Theory to start.

Tomorrow I visit the new grand-daughter in the NICU. Someday I'll take her mountain biking and teach her to ski.

Life is good.


----------



## 1mlc (Sep 7, 2015)

First, congratulations on the Grand Baby!!!! Hope she does well and can come home soon.

Second, if you don't challenge yourself once and a while what's the point. A good crash now and then let's you know your still alive


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not sure you posted in the right forum, Rev. This sounds like a passion post if I've ever heard one.

Congrats!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

1mlc: Thanks. I definitely can tell I'm alive this evening.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Congrats on your grand kid, hope mother and daughter are doing good.

In no time you'll be doing stuff like this:


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

chuckha62: At 66 and a first time grand father, I think a post of an old guy acting like a kid definitely belongs in the 55+ forum.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks. Mother and daughter are doing fine. My son and I can't wait to teach the new addition to ski, he being a former racer and me a long time instructor.


----------

